# Aktienkurs Download API?



## E99 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo allerseits!!!

Ich würde gern ein Programm schreiben, das aktuelle Kurse anzeigt un d auswertet.
Für den Download der Daten brauch ich jetzt eine gute API.
Ich hab mir schonmal YahooFinance angeguckt...
allerdings faende ich historische daten auch wichtig, und bei denen kann man nur fuer 100 Tage herunterladen.
Kennt jemand ansonsten eine gute API (tutorials waeren auch gut).

VIELEN DANK SCHONMAL!


----------



## Fant (21. Mai 2012)

Bei Google bekommt man soweit ich weiß Daten der letzten 5 Jahre
https://developers.google.com/finance/docs/2.0/developers_guide_java

Gruß Fant


----------



## E99 (21. Mai 2012)

danke...
aber bei google wird ein account benoetigt und nach kurzem ueberfliegen denke ich, dass das eher zum verwalten von portfolios gedacht ist. das moechte ich aber mit einer eigenen db machen...
mir geht es nur um die kursdaten.
fuer weitere antworten waere ich dankbar...


----------

